# 在編輯帖子的時候默認的編碼不是utf8

## vliqi

能不能想辦法解決一下

手工調節也不是辦法

雖然顯示也是utf8編碼的

----------

## akar

 *vliqi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 在編輯帖子的時候默認的編碼不是utf8
> 
> 能不能想辦法解決一下
> ...

 

 :Smile:  謝謝vliqi的提醒，看來不容易解決, 我們除了要看到自己的需要，還要照顧其它語言的論譠使用者。

 :Idea:  現在暫時可以應付的方法：

```

1. 用 論譠的個人設置，把論譠改為中文界面(Forum->profile), 讓瀏覽器有一定的中文文字來偵測頁面的中文編碼！！

2. 把 浏览器 設定為自動偵測中文編碼。詳細設置，請看置頂 [url=http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265424]方法: 各瀏覽器如何使用 UTF-8 发贴[/url]。

```

```

"關閉"瀏覽器自動偵測中文編碼的功能，再每次來論壇時，瀏瀏覽器設置為中文UTF-8編碼.
```

----------

## vliqi

謝謝，我設置了Profile之後就好了

----------

